# (Lösung) Netzwerkverbindung zwischen zwei PCs



## Azamur (5. Mai 2005)

Ich habe das Problem mittlerweile (um genau zu sein, nach dreistündigem Kampf) zwar selbst gelöst. Möchte aber allen bei denen dieses Problem auch auftritt Nerven und Zeit ersparen. Folgendes Problem trat auf:

     Zwei mit Windows XP ausgestattete PCs sollten über ein einfaches Netzwerkgabel (ungedreht) miteinander verbunden werden. Nach der Einrichtung (Installationsassistent und anschließende manuelle IP Adressvergabe) fanden sich die beiden Computer jedoch gegenseitig nicht. Das beste Ergebnis war, dass die jeweiligen Computer sich selbst gefunden haben. Bei dem Test per Ping-Befehl kam die Nachricht: Zeitüberschreitung.

     Die Lösung:

   Auf einem der PCs befand sich ein uneingerichtetes Gerät, das sich im Nachhinein als 56K Modem herausstellte (War schon völlig vergessen worden, da der PC nie direkt an das Inet angeschlossen wurde). Nach der Installation des Modemtreibers konnten sich die beiden Computer finden und die Datenübertragung funktionierte einwandfrei. Ein weiterer Test hat noch herausgebracht, dass auch die bloße Deaktivierung des uneingerichteten Modems das Problem nicht beseitigte.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Mai 2005)

Sowas geht auch nur unter Windows, dass ein uneingerichtetes, also ungenutztes Device, Probleme erzeugt.
Das ist schon Wahnsinn was Windows alles kann.


----------

